# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta Cabo Raso 18 Jan

## Adão Pesqueira

Boas!
Gostaria de saber se estão a organizar ou alguém que dia 18 precise e queira fazer uma colecta no cabo raso.
Caso não precisem mas queiram ir para o convívio, o JE precisa de uns bons litros de água, para iniciar o vicio e começar a ciclar o aqua, como tal toda a ajuda e bidões serão bem vindos  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:   :SbRequin2:  .
Postem caso tenham boas noticias para mim  :Pracima:  .

Cumps
Adão

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Então ninguém com coragem??
Previsões para amanhã Dom, 2009-01-18 14:03 Altura(m)1.37 Baixa-mar 

Cumps

----------

